# Wooden basket for special young lady



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

A friend told me he worked with a fellow with a 7-year old daughter who had cancer. So I decided to make her a wooden basket out of spalted maple and mahogany. Then my daughter and I went shopping for some toys to go in it.

In 2014 I got a dozen or so logs about firewood size for a woodworking friend. I sliced the logs into boards. I labeled each board indicating the log and the number of the board (on the end of the boards in last photo see B7 and B8). That way I could match the grain later. The 3rd photo is one of the logs and the last photo is some of the boards. I dried the boards for a year in my shop. I was holding onto these boards until I found a special project for them. This project is about as good as they get. I am honored to make her the basket.

I use my general finish of Zar polyurethane and mineral spirits.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

That is very cool, any way you look at it. Big thumbs up for that one.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Special boards + special project = superb gift. Excellent.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

There are times, when some of you guys just exceed expectations!!! 

A tip of the hat to you sir!!! 

Beautifully done, all the way around


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

A very nice project and a wonderful gesture.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great to please a kid with troubles. Really nice job and the perfect stuffing for the basked. That spalted maple is really dramatic.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Doing things like this makes you feel kind of good.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great gesture,John,coundn't have come out better. Sure jazzed up that spalted maple,one of my favorites.

Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent work as usual, Malcolm! And a great cause, as well. Hope the little girl gets well and kicks that cancer.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful basket Malcolm. Prayers to Adley and family.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done. No doubt made everyone's day at the presentation.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Super job and fine gesture, Malcolm!
You said "had" cancer, sincerely hope that means she's in remission.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't know where to start. Certainly hope and pray that the young lady beats this health issue. That is an excellent idea to match the wood all around. What caught my eye was the angled corners with the contrasting wood. My complements on an outstanding job.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Malcolm my Friend,

I am running out of original compliments to give you...Your work is truly beyond words!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful job on a special gift, Colin.


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

Malcolm,

Beautiful work and wonderful idea! What did you use to make the birds and writing on the basket, CNC?

Jimmy Dee


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I take my work for engraving prior to assembly to an engraving shop. I think he uses a CNC machine. Generally I take one to three a week for engraving.
One of the two engravers that I use call me Urnie Ashes since I take him so many funeral urns to be engraved.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------

